# New motherboard



## Caddyshack42 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm new to posting and need some help with my new motherboard. I've just bought the asus crossair formular v , amd phenom ii 6 core. Can you give me some tips that can help me max out the performance for the board


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Unless you are experiencing issues or slow downs there is no reason to tweak anything as the gains would be zilch.


----------

